# GSG Hosts 14th Annual Hank Granberry Charity Classic



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG is gearing up for its annual Hank Granberry Golf Classic Tournament Party to be held from 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. on Friday, Sept. 6 at the Stonebriar Fazio Resort in Frisco, Texas. This four-person scramble tournament is held in honor of Hank Granberry, father of GSG President Mark Granberry, who passed away of pancreatic cancer. 

The event raises funds to benefit PanCAN and the Southwestern Medical Center, two organizations that are dedicated to pancreatic cancer research and treatment. To date, this event has collected more than $60,000. 

Deadline for registration is August 30. For more information, contact Lauren Mason at (214) 712-6232 or email [email protected] or visit Graphic Solutions Group.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

